# NEW Fluval Plant 3.0 - Dr Fosters a good buying option?



## Bebu

Hello everyone. So the new Fluval Plant 3.0 just came out and just in time for my “dire”need for a new light after the power source has been frying on mine. 

I gather because of CSA listing issues (as always here in Canada), this light that just came out last week can only be found in USA (even though the Global Headquarters is here in Montreal). 

It’s available on Dr Fosters and Smith. It said taxes would be $20 usd and $19 usd for shipping. The only issue is they only have ground shipping available which doesn’t require a signature and means they’ll leave it at the door (I guess I’d have to deliver it to my office).

Has anyone successfully bought from this site and delivered to Canada? Any input would be great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Salinger

I've not ordered from them, but from what I've read they seem quite reputable.

I'm wondering though if you're also going to be hit with duties and taxes when it crosses the border? It calls the $19.20 "tax" but the shipping FAQ say it's a "12% International Surcharge based on merchandise value". That seems to indicate it's a surcharge that goes to the company, not to pay any potential duties or charges that may be assessed at the border.

Something valued at USD100+ will almost certainly be stopped by customs and assessed taxes and fees. It could end up getting to be a pricey proposition.


----------



## Bebu

Salinger said:


> I've not ordered from them, but from what I've read they seem quite reputable.
> 
> I'm wondering though if you're also going to be hit with duties and taxes when it crosses the border? It calls the $19.20 "tax" but the shipping FAQ say it's a "12% International Surcharge based on merchandise value". That seems to indicate it's a surcharge that goes to the company, not to pay any potential duties or charges that may be assessed at the border.
> 
> Something valued at USD100+ will almost certainly be stopped by customs and assessed taxes and fees. It could end up getting to be a pricey proposition.


D'oh!! Well, I guess I can alway ask them if the fee is them collecting duties, or something else.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zenster

I bought some filtering parts from them last summer. Spent US$56 plus $19 for shipping. Took about 5 business days with no additional fees upon delivery. They used USPS ground which was then transferred to Canada Post after clearing customs. Overall experience was smooth.

I don't know about your Canada Post delivery guy but mine would never leave a package (even with no signature required) unattended at the door. A notice would be left on the door instructing me to pick up at a local postal depot (inside Shoppers in my case). Or if the package is small enough it would be left inside an empty compartment at the super mail box at the end of my street.


----------



## Aceman21

Check out crossboarder pick up site. I used it when I ordered my lily pipes from amazon


----------



## Bebu

Aceman21 said:


> Check out crossboarder pick up site. I used it when I ordered my lily pipes from amazon


I think I found what you were talking about. It's a company that facilitates shipment from US vendor to facilitators US address to facilitators Canadian address to our address. The one I found claims no brokerage fees and very low shipping charges.

However my worst fear still exists - duties. That will be forwarded. That is the greatest unknown, especially at this period in time with US- Canada border relations. At work last week, a US customer had to send in a small electronic part for repair. The form accompanied wasn't filled out completely or properly, and when it arrived, DHL demanded $400 in duties before it could be released to us.

I just would like to know for certain I won't be paying for the light twice over.


----------



## Nebthet78

I don't think you have anything to worry about. A good amount of duties paid are actually the over priced brokerage fees the big companies like Fedex, UPS and DHL charge.

If you go to this site; https://www.crossbordershopping.ca/calculators/canadian-duty-calculator

You can get a basic idea of the approximate amount you would pay in duties.

Because you are having it shipped via USPS to Canada Post, you won't be charged any brokerage fees. Canada post does charge a handling fee though of around $10 when they have to collect tax from you. Call them to get an updated amount.

In Short, just ensure you have an extra $100 on hand in case you get a duties charge, but you should really only be paying about $40-$45 (depending on the size of light you purchased) Total for tax and a little handling fee.

Now, take into consideration the cost of the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0; $265.99-$319.99 CAD + tax (PetsandPonds - 36 & 48" verions), you would get yourself a really good deal if you can keep your end cost below their non-taxed prices.

Example: 48 inch light = $189.99 USD = $226.85 CAD
$226.85 X 13% TAX = 29.49
Total = $256.34 CAD Plus $10 or so Handling fee from Canada Post

You would have a $50 savings prior to tax. ($90 if you factor tax you would have to have paid on price if purchased up here)

Also of note, because you are being charged taxes for this light when you purchase it, you can apply to have those taxes returned.

Dr. Foster Smith's is a really good company down there and I haven't heard of any one having any major issues with them and they are quick to help fix any problems.


----------



## Bebu

Nebthet78 said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about. A good amount of duties paid are actually the over priced brokerage fees the big companies like Fedex, UPS and DHL charge.
> 
> If you go to this site; https://www.crossbordershopping.ca/calculators/canadian-duty-calculator
> 
> You can get a basic idea of the approximate amount you would pay in duties.
> 
> Because you are having it shipped via USPS to Canada Post, you won't be charged any brokerage fees. Canada post does charge a handling fee though of around $10 when they have to collect tax from you. Call them to get an updated amount.
> 
> In Short, just ensure you have an extra $100 on hand in case you get a duties charge, but you should really only be paying about $40-$45 (depending on the size of light you purchased) Total for tax and a little handling fee.
> 
> Now, take into consideration the cost of the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0; $265.99-$319.99 CAD + tax (PetsandPonds - 36 & 48" verions), you would get yourself a really good deal if you can keep your end cost below their non-taxed prices.
> 
> Example: 48 inch light = $189.99 USD = $226.85 CAD
> 
> $226.85 X 13% TAX = 29.49
> 
> Total = $256.34 CAD Plus $10 or so Handling fee from Canada Post
> 
> You would have a $50 savings prior to tax. ($90 if you factor tax you would have to have paid on price if purchased up here)
> 
> Also of note, because you are being charged taxes for this light when you purchase it, you can apply to have those taxes returned.
> 
> Dr. Foster Smith's is a really good company down there and I haven't heard of any one having any major issues with them and they are quick to help fix any problems.


You've sold me! 

I'll order tonight and have it shipped to my office. Thanks for relating the first hand experience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Salinger

I think the math's a bit off as the surcharge and shipping weren't added on to the price:

48" light is USD185.99
Shipping is USD19.99
Surcharge is USD22.32

Total shipped is USD 228.30 or CAD287.04 (not taking into account the 2.5% FX fee most all credit cards charge)

Then, $287.04 + $9.95 (Canada Post Handling Fee) = $296.99 + assessed HST = $335.60 That's assuming there's no duty charged, only tax. If they consider this a "light fixture" and it's not made in the US, add another 8%. I'm not sure if aquarium lights would be considered differently.

The "taxes" they're charging aren't actually taxes, it's a surcharge of 12% added on to Canadian, orders so you won't get that refunded back.

One other thing to consider, is if the warranty will be honoured in Canada or if you'll have to ship it back to the US should you need service. Some companies will honour a US bought product's warranty in Canada, others require you to send it back to the country of purchase and still others consider the warranty void if the product is exported outside the country of purchase.

Not trying to dissuade you, just ensuring you have no surprises down the road.


----------



## Bebu

Salinger said:


> I think the math's a bit off as the surcharge and shipping weren't added on to the price:
> 
> 48" light is USD185.99
> 
> Shipping is USD19.99
> 
> Surcharge is USD22.32
> 
> Total shipped is USD 228.30 or CAD287.04 (not taking into account the 2.5% FX fee most all credit cards charge)
> 
> Then, $287.04 + $9.95 (Canada Post Handling Fee) = $296.99 + assessed HST = $335.60 That's assuming there's no duty charged, only tax. If they consider this a "light fixture" and it's not made in the US, add another 8%. I'm not sure if aquarium lights would be considered differently.
> 
> The "taxes" they're charging aren't actually taxes, it's a surcharge of 12% added on to Canadian, orders so you won't get that refunded back.
> 
> One other thing to consider, is if the warranty will be honoured in Canada or if you'll have to ship it back to the US should you need service. Some companies will honour a US bought product's warranty in Canada, others require you to send it back to the country of purchase and still others consider the warranty void if the product is exported outside the country of purchase.
> 
> Not trying to dissuade you, just ensuring you have no surprises down the road.


Don't worry - I redid the math for my light. It's the 36" version. I have to look at my card statement, but after the exchange, it's still cheaper the the cheapest price in Canada for the 2.0 version. I did some research and if a $20 duty is demanded, then it'll work out to be the same as the 36" 2.0.


----------



## Nebthet78

Salinger said:


> I think the math's a bit off as the surcharge and shipping weren't added on to the price:
> 
> 48" light is USD185.99
> Shipping is USD19.99
> Surcharge is USD22.32
> 
> Total shipped is USD 228.30 or CAD287.04 (not taking into account the 2.5% FX fee most all credit cards charge)
> 
> Then, $287.04 + $9.95 (Canada Post Handling Fee) = $296.99 + assessed HST = $335.60 That's assuming there's no duty charged, only tax. If they consider this a "light fixture" and it's not made in the US, add another 8%. I'm not sure if aquarium lights would be considered differently.
> 
> The "taxes" they're charging aren't actually taxes, it's a surcharge of 12% added on to Canadian, orders so you won't get that refunded back.
> 
> One other thing to consider, is if the warranty will be honoured in Canada or if you'll have to ship it back to the US should you need service. Some companies will honour a US bought product's warranty in Canada, others require you to send it back to the country of purchase and still others consider the warranty void if the product is exported outside the country of purchase.
> 
> Not trying to dissuade you, just ensuring you have no surprises down the road.


I didn't include the surcharge in my numbers because that is basically a 12% prepaid tax charge, which you will note, the cost is against the actual cost of the product, and not a surcharge against the price of delivery(Fuel Surcharge by weight of item). Plus they never noted it covers insurance or anything like that.

Basically, what this company appears to be doing is making shipping easier by charging taxes ahead of time prior to shipping so the items doesn't get held up at Customs. This is what Ebay does too now. That's why Canadian buyers see a whole bunch of fees added when buying internationally on there.

Also, USPS doesn't charge a fuel surcharge on deliveries.

All the customer needs to do, if Customs charges him duty (tax) again on the product is to fill out a form requesting a reassessment and show his receipt where the surcharge applies and the page noting he will be charged the 12% against the cost of the product.

https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/import/postal-postale/dispute-contestation-eng.html

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/general.cfm?gid=1205

He can do this after he picks up the product, he will just have to wait for a refund.

This is why I never added the delivery charge of $20 plus the 12% surcharge ($23) on the product to my numbers. I was comparing light to light with the difference in that price. 
The $50-$90 difference in price would have taken care of any of these fees, even if he chooses not to go for a refund if charged full Duty at customs, which would have equalled out to paying the same thing up here, for the older light.

I've never had a problem with items shipped to me from the USA. All my saltwater lighting came from the US and I never had to pay any duties on any of it when it was shipped. It just took 2-3 weeks to arrive, and any time I was charged duty and had been previously charged the "international surchage", I just filled out the forms showing I was charged that, and I got a refund.


----------



## Bebu

Just to update everyone on this - I ended up buy with fosters and smith. It took 2.5 weeks, but there was no extra duties. 

Would I do it again? Only if I was dying for something that was absolutely not available in Canada, such as this light was (release here is “late 2018” according to me response back from Fluval). 

Otherwise, I would not use this option as simply and alternative to something that is available here.


----------



## Nebthet78

Awesome. So glad you received it. 

Let us know how you like the light and the ability to control it with the Fluval App.


----------



## Salinger

Mine just arrived. I had it shipped to my office so I can't really have a good look at it yet, but very impressed with the shipping. Just a week really from the date I placed the order I have it in my hands. Ordered late evening on Feb 28, shipped Mar 2 and received Mar 8. They had a promo on when I ordered so I also got a $25 gift certificate. Used that to order an API Master Test kit and a small Imagitarium tank. Came to $25 US shipped once the gift certificate was applied, which is way cheaper than I'd get just the test kit for here. So, all in all, a very positive experience with Drs. Smith & Foster.

Only problem is, my aquarium hasn't arrived from Miracles yet.


----------



## Bebu

Salinger said:


> Mine just arrived. I had it shipped to my office so I can't really have a good look at it yet, but very impressed with the shipping. Just a week really from the date I placed the order I have it in my hands. Ordered late evening on Feb 28, shipped Mar 2 and received Mar 8. They had a promo on when I ordered so I also got a $25 gift certificate. Used that to order an API Master Test kit and a small Imagitarium tank. Came to $25 US shipped once the gift certificate was applied, which is way cheaper than I'd get just the test kit for here. So, all in all, a very positive experience with Drs. Smith & Foster.
> 
> Only problem is, my aquarium hasn't arrived from Miracles yet.


Let us know how you like it when it's set up. I love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21

Salinger said:


> Mine just arrived. I had it shipped to my office so I can't really have a good look at it yet, but very impressed with the shipping. Just a week really from the date I placed the order I have it in my hands. Ordered late evening on Feb 28, shipped Mar 2 and received Mar 8. They had a promo on when I ordered so I also got a $25 gift certificate. Used that to order an API Master Test kit and a small Imagitarium tank. Came to $25 US shipped once the gift certificate was applied, which is way cheaper than I'd get just the test kit for here. So, all in all, a very positive experience with Drs. Smith & Foster.
> 
> Only problem is, my aquarium hasn't arrived from Miracles yet.


Hey, how's the light looking and working out for you ?


----------



## jasonjose

I actually ordered the 48" Fluval 3.0 from Dr FosterSmith about 2-3 months ago.

At the time after all shipping fees and conversions, I believe that it came to roughly $285CDN. Have invoice but just guessing.

I use it on a heavily planted (stem plants), 90 gallon tank. I love the unit so much It's ridiculous. This light is awesome. Forget all the numbers and par nonsense and opinions.

This was a great purchase. The Bluetooth and app work flawlessly, as does the built in timer and customizable options.

I will be ordering another for a 75 gallon bedroom aquarium, once I have time to build the cabinet stand. And I will be ordering from Dr. FosterSmith again.

The shipping was about 12 days I think, the tracking info was a bit wonky so I ended up calling them once, but there were no issues and it was protected from shipping damage by great packaging.

So take my word for it and you will not regret it.


----------

